# Can you see the images in today's news?



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2003)

Please let me know whether you can see the product covers in today's news, along with your browser type.  Thanks!


----------



## jaldaen (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes, EI 6.0... hope that helps ;-)


----------



## Umbran (Apr 4, 2003)

Yep, in IE 5


----------



## HellHound (Apr 4, 2003)

Just listing your browser isn't going to help much since you didn't indiecate in the post whether or not you can see the images... 

YES, MSIE 6.0.2800

and 

YES, Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; en-US; rv:1.0.2) Gecko/20030208 Netscape/7.02


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 4, 2003)

IE 6.0.2800.1106


this is what I get...Note I see the pics to the right!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes.  Also using IE 6.0.2800.1106.

I checked it on Netscape 4.7, though, and I can't see the pictures on that.

Best,
tKL


----------



## diaglo (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm using 6.0.2800.1106

cipher strength 128-bit

and i can't see it. even the quoted text image above i can't see.

might be a firewall issue for me though.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 4, 2003)

Using IE 6.0.2800.1106
I see the pics fine.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 4, 2003)

It could have something to do with enworld.cyberstreet.com vs. www.enworld.org -- I know enworld.org gives me trouble from work sometimes, for instance.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 4, 2003)

.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2003)

yes; I.E. 6


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2003)

Nope can't. IE 5.


----------



## Airwolf (Apr 4, 2003)

Everything comes up roses (fine) for me. My browser is Mozilla 1.3a.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes.

IE 6.0


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 5, 2003)

AS Hand of Evil, but in IE 5.5


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, Opera 7.03


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 5, 2003)

I can see the images.
Internet Explorer 5.2.2 for Mac OSX


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, IE 6.0.2800.1106

.Ziggy


----------



## diaglo (Apr 5, 2003)

nope. can't see it from home either.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, T-Online and IE 6.0 on a Windows machine.

No, some Mozilla version on a Linux machine.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 6, 2003)

Nope.

I'm running IE 6.0.2800.1106, with 128-bit cipher strength.


----------



## Datt (Apr 7, 2003)

Nope. IE 6.0.2600.0000CO

I also noticed something.  All the pictures that I can't see have a wizards.com address on them. The ones I can see are either enworld.org or amazon.  Since I am at work I can't get to the wizards website, they block it calling it a "gaming" website.  So I wonder how many of us that can't see some of the pictures on the front page can't access wizards either.  Or am I the only one who can see most but not all of the pictures?


----------

